# My New 1899-1900 Toy!!



## carlitos60 (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry Guys, But I'm Going FRENCH!!
Early 1899 or 1900 PEUGEOT Valentigney Racer Stance But I Think It's a LUXE Model A!
Piece of Art!
Rear Coaster Brake is a 1900 (Edie) UK/French Made!



 

++++Need the Metal Fenders for the Time Period!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for the Private Messages on the PEUGEOT!!!

*I NEED a Set of OLD Metal Fenders for It!!!*


Rear Wood Wheel is Original, But the Front One Broke and It Has a Slightly Later Model!
Eadie Coaster Brake works Great,,,,They Started in 1900 back in England!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 7, 2016)

Ohhhh- La-La!


----------



## locomotion (Mar 7, 2016)

are you guys in the US still eating Freedom fries, and not "French" fries ...... lol


----------



## pelletman (Mar 7, 2016)

Are you eating Halal yet?


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 26, 2016)

Who Said that Tubular Victorias Don't Look Good on Racers???????
Think Again Brothers!


----------



## luckyfind (Mar 26, 2016)

locomotion said:


> are you guys in the US still eating Freedom fries, and not "French" fries ...... lol



Freedom fries and freedom toast!


----------



## Greg M (Mar 26, 2016)

Freedom kissing?


----------



## Handyman (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi carlitos60, 
I have to say those tires do look pretty good on that racer.  Can you post a better pic of them?  What size/model vittoria tubular tire did you use?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## olderthandirt (May 24, 2016)

She is a very sweet ride  ! you are very lucky to have her ! regards Mike


----------



## CrazyDave (May 24, 2016)

I have a french rifle that would go good with it, never fired, only dropped once.....


----------



## fat tire trader (May 25, 2016)

Stoy celoso


----------

